# Temperatur zu hoch? I7 8700k



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Die letzten Tage hatte ich im Cinebench immer ca 67-72 Grad. Heute kam ich auf 80grad sodass sogar kurz der Bildschirm schwarz wurde. Direkt danach kam ich wieder nur auf 72 Grad 

Woran kann diese Temperaturschwankung liegen?

Nach einer Stunde pubg hatte ich dann maximal 75 Grad. Sind die Temperaturen zu hoch und falls ja, was kann ich tun?
Als Kühler hab ich eine aio.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Alles gut 

Es kommt immer zu kleinen Temperaturspitzen. Der 8700K hat eine Tjmax von 100 Grad !

Was hast den Vcore und welche Ratio ?


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Der Bildschirm wird durch eine CPU schwarz, die mal 80° erreicht?  Meine CPU hatte mal ein schief aufgesetzten Kühler und hat sich komplett selbst abgeschalten. Da wars klar, da sie fast gekocht wurde. Aber lass das doch bei 80°. 

PS: Schau lieber nochmal nach, ob die CPU bzw. der Kühler ordentlich verbaut wurde und im Case alles i.O. ist. Außerdem schalte alles im Bios mit auto aus, da es für die Vcore nie gut ist vom Hersteller die Spannung vorgeben zu lassen.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

butzbert schrieb:


> Alles gut
> 
> Es kommt immer zu kleinen Temperaturspitzen. Der 8700K hat eine Tjmax von 100 Grad !
> 
> Was hast den Vcore und welche Ratio ?



Das beruhigt mich ja schonmal. Volt schwanken immer so zwischen 0,6 und 1.3.
Mit ratio meinst du 44 und bclk auf 100?

@santa-claus im ai3 ist eine kritische Temperatur von 75grad hinterlegt. Sollte ich die vielleicht raus nehmen? Ich denke dadurch schaltet sich die so schnell  ab, oder?


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Dann läuft deine CPU nur auf 4,4GHZ du solltest bei Ratio 47 eintellen bclk läßt auf 100 sonst übertaktest du Ram mit hoch.

Aber denke mal du hast Vcore auf Auto oder ?

Da würd ich dir empfehlen einen festen Wert einzugeben das ist aber CPU Abhänig meine braucht 1,25Volt bei ein Ratio von 47 das musst du selber testen. 
Stichwort CPU Lotto !!!


----------



## Johnny_Burke (14. Dezember 2017)

Ist alles normal. Wenn du Prime95 anwirfst wirst du wahrscheinlich 100°C haben. 
Wenn dir das so heiß ist momentan hilft ein delid. Ist aber meiner Meinung nicht notwendig.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir takten allerdings alle 6 Kerne auf 4,4 GHz. Hab mce auf auto. Vcore ist ebenfalls auf auto. Eigentlich ist alles auf auto &#55357;&#56834;

Die Einstellungen nehme ich dann aber im BIOS vor oder? Nicht mit software.


----------



## santa-claus (14. Dezember 2017)

Du musst jedoch nicht fix eine Spannung eingeben, sondern kannst das auch über das Offset einstellen. Somit behälst du dir die Energiesparfunktionen und die CPU läuft im idle nur mit wenig Vcore. Zumindestens habe ich das so mit meiner CPU gemacht.

PS: NIEMALS mit irgendwelcher toller/einfachen/schnellklickhierklickda Software. Immer nur im Bios, wie von dir/den anderen erwähnt.
PPS: Behalte jedoch im Hinterkopf, dass solche Einstellungen und Feinjustierung Zeit kosten. Das ist nämlich sehr wichtig, damit du auch ein solides/stabiles System dann hast.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Ja was hast für ein Mainboard?


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Wie genau hast du das denn gemacht, also welche Einstellungen exakt?


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hab das Asus prime z370p


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Schau dir mal das Video an, du hast kein Hero aber Einstellungen müssten ähnlich sein. 
YouTube


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank!

Und ihr meint, falls ichs nicht hinkriegen sollte wären die Temperaturen auch so okay?

Und nochmal zu ai3 mit der kritischen Temperatur von 75 Grad. Soll ich das aus stellen? Sonst schaltet der sich wahrscheinlich wieder so schnell ab oder?


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne keine ai3 Einstellung !

Aber unter 100 Grad brauch sich halt nix abstellen. Ich mag mehr moderate Temperaturen also ich würd sehen das ich unter 90Grad bleibe.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

santa-claus schrieb:


> Du musst jedoch nicht fix eine Spannung eingeben, sondern kannst das auch über das Offset einstellen. Somit behälst du dir die Energiesparfunktionen und die CPU läuft im idle nur mit wenig Vcore. Zumindestens habe ich das so mit meiner CPU gemacht.



Wie genau stelle ich das denn übers Offset ein? im Bios?


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

butzbert schrieb:


> Aber unter 100 Grad brauch sich halt nix abstellen. Ich mag mehr moderate Temperaturen also ich würd sehen das ich unter 90Grad bleibe.



Welche Temperaturen hast du denn so in Benchmarks mit den 4,7Ghz? Damit ich einen Vergleichswer habe. Und danke schonmal!


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Das kann man nicht wirklich vergleichen.

1. Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung
2. Jede CPU reagiert und läuft anders

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal eine Fix Spannung einstellen und dann Benchen wie die CPU läuft.
Wenn du dann rausgefunden hast mit welchen Vcore deine CPU stabil läuft kannst du ja ne Offset Spannung versuchen.

Hab Temperaturspitzen von um die 74Grad glaub ich, meisten liegt die Temp unter 70Grad.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hab ebenfalls eine Wasserkühlung. Und momentan komme ich auch kaum über 70 Grad. Ich weiß nicht, was heute Mittag los war.


----------



## butzbert (14. Dezember 2017)

Mach dir kein Kopf drüber, Temperaturspitzen können aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen mal Auftreten ist doch alles im Grünen Bereich bei dir.
Stell die Vcore erst mal max bis 1,4Volt hoch.
Du kannst ja auch einfach mal meine Vcore nehmen 1,25Volt dann stellst Ratio auf 47 ein nimmst eine LLC von 6.

Dann Cinebench mal anmachen und schauen ob deine CPU es packt dann hast einen ersten Weg.
Würd dann einfach Vcore absenken wieder Cinebench das ganze wiederholen bis dein System instabil wird.

Wenn so einen Richtung hast mach ein Test mit Prime. Immer Temperaturen ein bisschen im Auge Behalten vor allem im Prime das zieht die CPU richtig in die Knie.

Trau dich einfach da kann nix passieren. Die CPU taktet selber runter wenn sie zu warm wird und im Notfall schaltet dein System ab.


----------



## Sverre (14. Dezember 2017)

Das neuste Bios Version 0605 und Treiber sind drauf?

PRIME Z370-P Driver & Tools| Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## hoff9zu0 (15. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sverre (15. Dezember 2017)

Kannst ja mal deine Settings Posten 
ins Bios ->Tool -> Asus OC profile
Dort mit STRG und F2 dein Bios als TXT-Datei auf einen USB stick speichern

Ich bin gerade am Speicher...von daher fahr ich unter Luft 5GHz um max. 60 Grad, sprich die Vcore ist noch etwas hoch.
Wichtig ist eine LLC von 2 bis 4 nicht dadrüber. ein Vdroop von -0,048 bis -0,08.
Alles was drüber ist brauch evtl. mehr Vcore unter Last.

Wie du siehst hab ich noch nicht viel eingestellt:



Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [XMP]
XMP [XMP DDR4-4000 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Disabled]
SVID Behavior [Best-Case Scenario]
AVX Instruction Core Ratio Negative Offset [0]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [50]
2-Core Ratio Limit [50]
3-Core Ratio Limit [50]
4-Core Ratio Limit [50]
5-Core Ratio Limit [50]
6-Core Ratio Limit [50]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-4000MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU SVID Support [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [255.50]
Ring Down Bin [Auto]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [8]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [44]
BCLK Aware Adaptive Voltage [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.300]
DRAM Voltage [1.3600]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
Realtime Memory Timing [Disabled]
FCLK Frequency for Early Power On [1GHz]
Initial BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
DMI Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
GT PLL Voltage [Auto]
Ring PLL Voltage [Auto]
System Agent PLL Voltage [Auto]
Memory Controller PLL Voltage [Auto]
PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
Eventual PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
Eventual DMI Voltage [Auto]
Maximus Tweak [Mode 2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [19]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [39]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC Fast Boot [Disabled]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
Channel A DIMM Control [Enabled]
Channel B DIMM Control [Enabled]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
Training Profile [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
XTU Setting [Auto]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
CPU VRM Thermal Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
PLL Termination Boot voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Boot Voltage [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit [4095]
Package Power Time Window [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit [4095]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
Hyper-Threading [Enabled]
Thermal Monitor [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Boot performance mode [Auto]
SW Guard Extensions (SGX) [Software Controlled]
Tcc Offset Time Window [Auto]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]
SMM Code Access Check [Enabled]
SMM Use Delay Indication [Enabled]
SMM Use Block Indication [Enabled]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C-states [Auto]
CFG Lock [Disabled]
Intel(R) Speed Shift Technology [Enabled]
Number of P states [0]
Acoustic Noise Mitigation [Disabled]
Disable Fast PKG C State Ramp for IA Domain [FALSE]
Slow Slew Rate for IA Domain [Fast/2]
Disable Fast PKG C State Ramp for GT Domain [FALSE]
Slow Slew Rate for GT Domain [Fast/2]
Disable Fast PKG C State Ramp for SA Domain [FALSE]
Slow Slew Rate for SA Domain [Fast/2]
Configurable TDP Boot Mode [Nominal]
Configurable TDP Lock [Disabled]
CTDP BIOS control [Disabled]
Power Limit 1 [0]
Power Limit 2 [0]
Power Limit 1 Time Window [0]
ConfigTDP Turbo Activation Ratio [0]
Overclocking Lock [Disabled]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
PCH DMI ASPM [Disabled]
ASPM [Disabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
PEG - ASPM [Disabled]
PTID Support [Enabled]
PECI Access Method [Direct I/O]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
BDAT ACPI Table Support [Disabled]
Wake system from S5 [Disabled]
ACPI Debug [Disabled]
Low Power S0 Idle Capability [Disabled]
Lpit Recidency Counter [SLP S0]
PCI Delay Optimization [Disabled]
ZpODD Support [Disabled]
Type C Support [Enabled]
PEP CPU [Enabled]
PEP Graphics [Enabled]
PEP ISP [Disabled]
PEP SATA Controller [Enabled]
PEP RAID VOL0 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT0 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT1 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT2 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT3 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT4 [Disabled]
PEP SATA PORT5 [Disabled]
PEP SATA NVM1 [Disabled]
PEP SATA NVM2 [Disabled]
PEP SATA NVM3 [Disabled]
PEP UART [Enabled]
PEP I2C0 [Enabled]
PEP I2C1 [Enabled]
PEP I2C2 [Enabled]
PEP I2C3 [Enabled]
PEP I2C4 [Enabled]
PEP I2C5 [Enabled]
PEP SPI [Enabled]
PEP XHCI [Enabled]
PEP Audio [Enabled]
PEP EMMC [Enabled]
PEP SDXC [Enabled]
VT-d [Disabled]
Primary Display [Auto]
iGPU Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
DMI Max Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX8/X4_3 Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX4_2 Link Speed [Auto]
PCIe Spread Spectrum Clocking [Auto]
IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
S.M.A.R.T. Status Check [Enabled]
Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 0 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 1 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 2 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 3 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 4 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 5 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Port 6 [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 6 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
Port 7 [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Spin Up Device [Disabled]
SATA Device Type [Hard Disk Drive]
Topology [Unknown]
SATA Port 7 DevSlp [Disabled]
DITO Configuration [Disabled]
DITO Value [625]
DM Value [15]
PCI Express Root Port 1 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Disabled]
L1 Substates [Disabled]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE1 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE1 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE1 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 2 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE2 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE2 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE2 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 3 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE3 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE3 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE3 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 4 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE4 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE4 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE4 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 5 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE5 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE5 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE5 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 6 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE6 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE6 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE6 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 7 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [7]
Reserved Memory [17]
Reserved I/O [16]
PCH PCIE7 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE7 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE7 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 8 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [7]
Reserved Memory [17]
Reserved I/O [8]
PCH PCIE8 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE8 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE8 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 9 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE9 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE9 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE9 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 10 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE10 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE10 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE10 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 11 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE11 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE11 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE11 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 12 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE12 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE12 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE12 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 13 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE13 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE13 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE13 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 14 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE14 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE14 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE14 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 15 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE15 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE15 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE15 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 16 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE16 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE16 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE16 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 17 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE17 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE17 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE17 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 18 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE18 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE18 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE18 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 19 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE19 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE19 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE19 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 20 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE20 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE20 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE20 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 21 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE21 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE21 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE20 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 22 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE22 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE22 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE20 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 23 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE23 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE23 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE20 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
PCI Express Root Port 24 [Enabled]
Topology [Unknown]
ASPM [Auto]
L1 Substates [L1.1 & L1.2]
Gen3 Eq Phase3 Method [Software Search]
UPTP [5]
DPTP [7]
ACS [Enabled]
URR [Disabled]
FER [Disabled]
NFER [Disabled]
CER [Disabled]
CTO [Disabled]
SEFE [Disabled]
SENFE [Disabled]
SECE [Disabled]
PME SCI [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Advanced Error Reporting [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Transmitter Half Swing [Disabled]
Detect Timeout [0]
Extra Bus Reserved [0]
Reserved Memory [10]
Reserved I/O [4]
PCH PCIE24 LTR [Enabled]
Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Non Snoop Latency Override [Auto]
Force LTR Override [Disabled]
PCIE24 LTR Lock [Disabled]
PCIE20 CLKREQ Mapping Override [Default]
Audio DSP [Disabled]
HDA-Link Codec Select [Platform Onboard]
iDisplay Audio Disconnect [Disabled]
PME Enable [Disabled]
SerialIO timing parameters [Disabled]
TPM Device Selection [dTPM]
PTP aware OS [PTP Aware]
Me FW Image Re-Flash [Disabled]
Local FW Update [Enabled]
HECI Timeouts [Enabled]
Force ME DID Init Status [Disabled]
CPU Replaced Polling Disable [Disabled]
ME DID Message [Enabled]
HECI Retry Disable [Disabled]
HECI Message check Disable [Disabled]
MBP HOB Skip [Disabled]
HECI2 Interface Communication [Disabled]
KT Device [Enabled]
IDER Device [Enabled]
End Of Post Message [Send in DXE]
D0I3 Setting for HECI Disable [Disabled]
Select Camera [Ivcam]
Delay needed for Ivcam power on [0]
Delay needed for Ivcam power off [0]
Rotation [0]
DFU support [Disabled]
Wake support [Disabled]
Core PLL Voltage Offset [0]
GT PLL Voltage Offset [0]
Ring PLL Voltage Offset [0]
System Agent PLL Voltage Offset [0]
Memory Controller PLL Voltage Offset [0]
ASF support [Enabled]
USB Provisioning of AMT [Disabled]
Activate Remote Assistance Process [Disabled]
CIRA Timeout [0]
PET Progress [Enabled]
WatchDog [Disabled]
OS Timer [0]
BIOS Timer [0]
Secure Erase mode [Simulated]
Force Secure Erase [Disabled]
MEBx hotkey Pressed [Disabled]
MEBx Selection Screen [Disabled]
Hide Unconfigure ME Confirmation Prompt [Disabled]
MEBx OEM Debug Menu Enable [Disabled]
Unconfigure ME [Disabled]
Non-UI Mode Resolution [Auto]
UI Mode Resolution [Auto]
Graphics Mode Resolution [Auto]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Prefetchable Memory [10]
Reserved Memory Alignment [1]
Prefetchable Memory Alignment [1]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
M.2_2(DIMM.2) Configuration: [Auto][SATA mode][PCIE mode] [Auto]
Asmedia Back USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
When system is in working state [Off]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Off]
5G LAN Card [Enabled]
5G LAN PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Detect Non-Compliance Device [Disabled]
Primary PEG [Auto]
Primary PCIE [Auto]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Disabled]
U31G2_EC1 [Enabled]
U31G2_EA2 [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
USB_9 [Enabled]
USB_10 [Enabled]
USB_11 [Enabled]
USB_12 [Enabled]
USB_13 [Enabled]
USB_14 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
DIMM.2 Sensor 1 [Monitor]
DIMM.2 Sensor 2 [Monitor]
Water In T Sensor [Monitor]
Water Out T Sensor [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
AIO PUMP Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
Flow Rate [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Disabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Enabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [5000]
Save to Profile [6]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Cache Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## butzbert (15. Dezember 2017)

Sverre schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal deine Settings Posten
> ins Bios ->Tool -> Asus OC profile
> Dort mit STRG und F2 dein Bios als TXT-Datei auf einen USB stick speichern
> 
> ...



Hast du deinen geköpft ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2017)

hoff9zu0 schrieb:


> Heute kam ich auf 80grad sodass sogar kurz der Bildschirm schwarz wurde. .


Könntest Du das bitte etwas exakter beschreiben. Was für ein Gesamtsystem, welches Belastungstes tund wann hat wie der Rechner abgeschaltet? Die Ursache muss man finden, die CPU-Temperatur ist es nicht.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (15. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte etwas exakter beschreiben. Was für ein Gesamtsystem, welches Belastungstes tund wann hat wie der Rechner abgeschaltet? Die Ursache muss man finden, die CPU-Temperatur ist es nicht.



Glaube der Prozessor hat sich abgeschaltet, da im AI Suite 3 von Asus eine kritische Temperatur von 75Grad standardmäßig eingestellt war. Bei Aktivierung dieser wird auch die Warnung angezeigt, dass das System ausgeschaltet wird, wenn die 75 Grad überschritte nwerden. Das hab ich jetzt aus gemacht und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2017)

Du solltest so etwas genauer hinterfragen. An welcher Stelle 75°C? CPU oder etwas anderes, wie Spannungswandler oder der Z370 Chip? Darum diue Frage nach dem Gesamtsystem, CPU-Kühler, Gehäuse, Lüfter etc. Vieles kann eine Ursache spielen.


----------



## santa-claus (15. Dezember 2017)

Die AI Suite 3 kann nur die Temp. von CPU und Motherboard auslesen. Jedoch kann man sich auf diese Angaben nicht verlassen, da ist diese Software ein Reinfall. Jedoch habe ich meine Lüfter damit gesteuert und das klappt wunderbar.
@ TE Das mit dem Ausschalten ist eine gute Idee. Solche Software macht den Rechner schlussendlich nicht besser. Wenn du FanXpert nicht benutzt, schmeiß den Mist am besten gleich komplett vom Rechner.
Zum Auslesen von Temp. etc. nimmst du lieber HWMonitor oder für Graka und CPU einzeln GPU-Z / CoreTemp.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab die ai 3 suite jetzt auch nur für den fan xpert, das klappt super. Für die temps habe ich core temp und seit dem ich den Rest bei ai suite ausgestellt habe, hab ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit schwarzem Bildschirm o.ä.


----------



## Sverre (16. Dezember 2017)

butzbert schrieb:


> Hast du deinen geköpft ?


 Nein noch nicht.

Schmeis AI3 bitte runter und steuer deine Lüfter übers Bios.
Hab noch keine gute ASUS software gesehn, egal welche.


----------



## Delving (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe ebenfalls den 8700k mit Asus Maximus Hero X Board (Luftkühlung mit Be Quiet Dark Rock (nicht pro)) und habe z.B. bei Assassins Creed Origins auf max. Einstellungen (Graka: Asus GTX 1080 Ti) etwa 75-80° im Schnitt, jedoch auch kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen von 90-94°. 

Die CPU ist nicht geköpft. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, ist das wohl ziemlich normal. Mit besserer Kühlung wird man sicherlich noch ein paar Grad herausholen können und wenn man dauerhaft mittlere Temperaturen will, kommt man um das Köpfen nicht herum.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin auch der Meinung köpft oder lasst die CPU köpfen und haut eine ordentliche Thermopaste drauf, oder zwischen DIE und Heatspreader gleich Flüssigmetall. Das ist der erste Schritt, der zweite besteht darin eine ordentliche Kühlung zu verwenden (fast) egal ob Luft oder Wasser - ordentlich soll es sein, das heißt, die Wärme soll gut abgeführt werden. Beim Kühlkörper bzw Fan sparen ist bei Intel "tödlich". Es ist nicht falsch für eine gute Kühlung mehr zu investieren, sei es (zeitlicher) Aufwand oder Geld (oder gar beides).

Ich habs damals bei meinem i7700 schon gemerkt. Ungeköpft ungefähre 80°C unter voll last in Spielen (75-80), nach dem Köpfen mit Liquidmetal um die 60-70 (maximal). Schon ein unterschied (die 75-80 im nicht übertakteten Standardmodus, die 60-70 bei 4,8 GHz auf allen Kernen.
Und was beim i7700 ging, geht im Großen und Ganzen auch beim i8700 (bei manchen Modellen sogar besser). Natürlich, einige spielen in der Lotterie, andere investieren für ein besseres Modell (eben Lotteriesieger, dafür teuer).

1. Ja, es wird kaum einen Unterschied machen einen 7700 oder 8700 auf 4,7 oder auf 5 GHz zu betreiben (im Kleinen vielleicht schon, speziell bei Benchmarks und ggf auch bei niedrigeren Auflösungen), einen Unterschied macht aber dafür die richtige Kühlung und ob man die Chicken-Nugget-Sauce von Intel abwischt und etwas ordentliches drauf tut, oder eben nicht.

2. Auch ungeköpft mit etwas höheren Temperaturen und nicht übertaktet hat ein 7700k, ein 8700k, ja immernoch absolut auch ein 6700k AUSREICHEND Leistung - aber das sollte ohnehin klar sein (zumindest in aktuellen Spielen, bei Videoschnitt, Codierung und gleichzeitigem Streamen, mag der 8700k etwas besser dastehen, oder auch ein Ryzen, oder ein Intel 8 oder 10 Kerner in der Profiliga).


----------



## Sverre (16. Dezember 2017)

Naja..
 es reicht eine gute Luftkühlung und das Bios einstellen.


----------



## Tyk (29. Dezember 2017)

Delving schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls den 8700k mit Asus Maximus Hero X Board (Luftkühlung mit Be Quiet Dark Rock (nicht pro)) und habe z.B. bei Assassins Creed Origins auf max. Einstellungen (Graka: Asus GTX 1080 Ti) etwa 75-80° im Schnitt, jedoch auch kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen von 90-94°.
> ....


Hast du die CPU stark übertaktet?
Wenn nicht, scheinen mir die Temperaturen deutlich zu hoch zu sein.
Mein 8700k (Noctua NH-D15s, Aorus Gaming 7, EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming) kommt - nicht übertaktet - in Prime95 auf etwas über 60°.
In Spielen wie Shadow of War oder Destiny 2 gerade mal auf etwas über 40°.


----------



## Ickeee89 (29. Dezember 2017)

Tyk schrieb:


> Hast du die CPU stark übertaktet?
> Wenn nicht, scheinen mir die Temperaturen deutlich zu hoch zu sein.
> Mein 8700k (Noctua NH-D15s, Aorus Gaming 7, EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming) kommt - nicht übertaktet - in Prime95 auf etwas über 60°.
> In Spielen wie Shadow of War oder Destiny 2 gerade mal auf etwas über 40°.



Ungeköpft?


----------



## Tyk (29. Dezember 2017)

Ickeee89 schrieb:


> Ungeköpft?



Ja, ungeköpft. Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Core V71.
Raumtemperatur ist 18°. Im Bios ist die Temperatur 24-25°.
Das ist übrigens schon mein 2. 8700k, der 1. hatte nach nicht mal 2 Wochen keine Lust mehr 
und war, als er noch Lust hatte, im Bios 2°-3° wärmer.


----------



## hoff9zu0 (30. Dezember 2017)

Tyk schrieb:


> Ja, ungeköpft. Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Core V71.
> Raumtemperatur ist 18°. Im Bios ist die Temperatur 24-25°.
> Das ist übrigens schon mein 2. 8700k, der 1. hatte nach nicht mal 2 Wochen keine Lust mehr
> und war, als er noch Lust hatte, im Bios 2°-3° wärmer.



Darf ich fragen wie viel volt bei dir unter last anliegen? Ich komme in prime auf ca 70-80grad mit Wasserkühlung..


----------



## markus1612 (31. Dezember 2017)

Also da hätte ich schon gerne mal irgendwelche Belege gesehen, denn in der aktuelle Prime Version halte ich das für ziemlich unrealistisch.


----------



## Tyk (2. Januar 2018)

hoff9zu0 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie viel volt bei dir unter last anliegen? Ich komme in prime auf ca 70-80grad mit Wasserkühlung..



Hier mal ein Screenshot von hwinfo als der Torturetest mit der 1. Option in prime95v29.3 lief.


----------



## dominik (4. Januar 2018)

Was ist das denn ?!  LOL 

da nimmt die CPU nur "105 Watt" 

Mach mal nen richtigen Prime Test 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyk (4. Januar 2018)

Ich habe ja auch ein Mainboard mit vernünftigen Werkseinstellungen.
Übrigens hast du nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## dominik (4. Januar 2018)

Tyk schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch ein Mainboard mit vernünftigen Werkseinstellungen.



Keines der Z370 Boards hat vernünftige Werkseinstellungen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wv3wRqGUTwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Tyk schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du nicht richtig gelesen.



VCCSA viel zu hoch. 

Es folgt eine kurze Übersicht über die einzelnen Spannungen und die Standard- bzw. maximal empfohlenen Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyk (4. Januar 2018)

dominik schrieb:


> Keines der Z370 Boards hat vernünftige Werkseinstellungen
> 
> ....


Nächstes Mal schaust du dir das Video aber ganz an. 
Boards von Gigabyte haben nämlich vernünftige Werkseinstellungen laut dem Video.


----------



## Maik1337 (8. Januar 2018)

Tyk schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screenshot von hwinfo als der Torturetest mit der 1. Option in prime95v29.3 lief.



Wie lange lief dort der Prime 95 Test? Bei mir startet er Stock mit ca. 65º, nach 20 Minuten kommte ich schon 72º max spitze auslesen.

Der 8auer erwähnte in seinem Coffeelake OC video auch, dass 95º in Prime kein Problem seien, da die Temparaturen nie so hoch kommen wenn man zockt/rendert. Bin gerade bei Cinebench R15 + Danach Prime 95 bei 86º Spitze(d.h. kurzzeitig für eine halbe Sekunde Temp.spitze, danach durchschnittlich 70-77º)/4,6GHz mit einer Corsair H100i v2. Gestern abend angefangen, wollte Heute noch weiter probieren. Meint ihr ich könnte stabil auf 4,8GHz kommen, und die Temparaturen in Ordnung halten?


UPDATE:

Bisschen im BIOS verfeinert:
4800MHz Core clock
4600MHz Core ratio
1,33V
Prime 95 durchschnittlich 70ºC
Spitze 77-86ºC nach 1 Stunde

Vollkommen stabil mit einer 240mm AIO, ungeköpft.

CinebenchR15 Multicore: 1571 Punkte, also schon ordentlich.

System:
I7 8700k 4,8GHz
GTX 1080
16GB RAM 3200MHz
Corsair H100i V2
Asus Z370 Prime-A
Corsair RM650X
Windows 10 64 Bit
BIOS Version 0420


----------



## DefloS (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe leider auch massive Probleme mit der Temperatur meines i7-8700K. Im Bild im Anhang seht ihr die Temperatur nach 2 Std. Just Cause 3, kein Bench, kein Stresstest,...

Aktuell sind meine Werte ähnlich wie im Screeny:

VCORE 1.23
BLCK 100.1
Multi: Auto (! Was beim Asus ROG Strix Z370-E Gaming 47 entspricht!)
XMP Profil für 3.603 MHZ DDR

Ich hab den Alpenföhn Brocken 3 als Kühler; das Gehäuse hat 2 Front einen Rückseitigen Lüfter; das Netzteil einen Dedizierten Luftstrom. meine GTX 1080 GameRock ist klasse und läuft mit 89% Power Target mit +60/+160
 um die 60-70°C .. da geht evt. sogar mehr.


----------



## Neppi88 (9. Januar 2018)

In hwinfo musst du schauen was der max wert bei VCore war nicht bei Cpu-z, da das glaube nur für den Moment anzeigt.


----------



## DefloS (9. Januar 2018)

Die Werte für VCORE sind im BIOS ja fix eingestellt. 
HWMonitor zeigt zudem auch VCORE nicht an, sondern nur die VID, die von Intel spezifiziert sind und beim Anschalten zw. CPU und Mobo ausgehandelt werden; ein schwankender Wert für die Maximalspannungen.


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2018)

Deswegen würde ich hwinfo nutzen...
HWiNFO - Download

MCE und alles andere bis auf XMP auf auto?


----------



## DefloS (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir mal HWInfo besorgt, schönes tool. danke!

Was mir auffällt:
Bei den Sensoren wird 1.216 VCORE angezeigt (Obwohl im BIOS 1.23V eingestellt sind...? Außerdem taucht ein Feld (mit "?" markiert) auf, in dem von 1.3650 V gesprochen wird - eine Einstellung die ich nirgends im BIOS finde - ich vermute aber, dass es sich hierbei um die angedachten Werkseinstellungen handelt und nicht um reale Werte ...

Ich weiß auch nicht im Detail was CPU VCCIO und System Agent Voltage macht, AFAIK sind es aber Betriebsspannungen für andere Peripherie bzw. der Kommunikation selbiger zusammen mit der CPU

EDIT: Was soll MCE sein?!


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2018)

Bitte umbedingt SA in IO runter, die sind für deinen Ram/controller mit 3600 viel zu hoch.


im Bios 
DRAM Voltage -> 1,36 evtl. runter auf 1,344


CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]

Dann beiden  Werte Runterziehen schritt für schritt mit der Minustaste. Meiner rennt unter 1,15 für 4133.

Um keine Fotos machen zu müssen ...unter TOOLS->OC Profile -> dieses auf USB Speichern(FAT32)  mit STRG und F2 als TXT Datei.


----------



## DefloS (10. Januar 2018)

Sverre schrieb:


> Bitte umbedingt SA in IO runter, die sind für deinen Ram/controller mit 3600 viel zu hoch. (...)



 Meinst du damit die Werte für:


Sverre schrieb:


> (...)
> CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]
> CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000](...)


...?

Das kann ich gerne mal machen.

Die DRAM VOLTAGE ist vom XMP Profil aus so angepasst. Ich denke das Profil hat einen dicken Puffer und wie du sagst reichen 1.344 auch aus, nur weiß ich nicht ob das Profil das sonst überschreibt... teste ich.

Ich könnte auch den RAM versuchen auf 3733MHz mit 17-19-19-39 zu betreiben und auf das Profil zu verzichten, das stünde eh noch auf der "Testlabor-Liste"


----------



## Neppi88 (10. Januar 2018)

Nur noch zur Info. 
HW Monitor zeigt die Vcore an. 

Hast vermutlich nur an der falschen stelle geschaut weil es steht ganz oben beim Mainboard.


----------



## DefloS (11. Januar 2018)

Stimmt!

Als kleine zwischenbilanz von 2 Tage mehr oder weniger extremen gezocke: Es gab nur eine 86°C Peak beio Package, insgesamt alles um die 80°C Peaks, insgesamt aber Kühler - 100% zufrieden stellt mich das nicht, aber unterm Strich wenigstens keine 90°C mehr


----------



## Sverre (11. Januar 2018)

ui...für 4,7 all Cores ?


----------



## Tyk (12. Januar 2018)

Maik1337 schrieb:


> Wie lange lief dort der Prime 95 Test? Bei mir startet er Stock mit ca. 65º, nach 20 Minuten kommte ich schon 72º max spitze auslesen.
> 
> ...


Was genau heißt denn Stock bei dir? 
Bei mir laufen auf Stock 4,3 GHZ auf allen Kernen und nicht wie von Intel empfohlen von 4,7 bis 4,3 abgestuft, 
obwohl ich das im BIOS so angegeben habe.
Bei Prime95 werden bei mir die Kerne immer gleichermaßen belastet entweder 4,3 oder z.B. 4,7.

Bei mir spielt es keine große Rolle wie lange Prime95 läuft; meist werden 65° angezeigt; max ist 67° auch nach 20 Minuten; CPU Package Power bis maximal 110 Watt.
Meine Systemtemperatur bleibt bei 27°.


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

hoff9zu0 schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich ja schonmal. Volt schwanken immer so zwischen 0,6 und 1.3.
> Mit ratio meinst du 44 und bclk auf 100?
> 
> @santa-claus im ai3 ist eine kritische Temperatur von 75grad hinterlegt. Sollte ich die vielleicht raus nehmen? Ich denke dadurch schaltet sich die so schnell  ab, oder?



der ai3 hat eine kritische Temperatur von 75°C für die lüfter. Das heißt dass wenn die CPU über 75°C geht, gehen die Lüfter auf 100% Leistung. Mehr hat das nichts zu sagen soweit ich weiss. Das ist nur für die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## dgeigerd (7. Februar 2018)

Sverre schrieb:


> ui...für 4,7 all Cores ?



Wenn MCE (Multi-Core Enhancement) an ist, was bei Asus mobos meist der fall ist, werden alle Kerne auf 4,7GHz getaktet.

Bei mir komm ich mit allen Kernen auf 5GHz bei 1,33V, in Prime (V26.6) im Dauertest hatte ich 75-80°C in etwa mit einer NZXT Kraken x62 (ungeköpft)

Also die 4,3GHz all core Spezifikation von Intel ist wirklich niedrig ausgelegt weil die ja auch für den worst case ist was die Kühlung betrifft. Mit nem guten Luftkühler oder einer AiO geht da aber auf jeden fall 4,7 all core, wenn nicht sogar noch 5GHz wie bei mir und auch vielen anderen^^


----------



## Nevi65 (16. Februar 2018)

Schönen guten Tag wünsch ich,

Ich hab auch das Problem zu hoher  Temperaturen.
Den Pc habe ich seit 2 Wochen, war ein fertig zusammengebauter.
Ich hab mir diesen Thread durchgelesen, bin aber heillos überfordert damit, (bin schon ein älteres Model  ).
Den HWMonitor habe ich mir runtergeladen, und einen scrennshot gemacht.

Zum Problem:

Habe gestern Anno gespielt, als rechts am Bildschirmrand ne Meldung kurz ins Bild kam auf der was stand wie CPU Temp....
War ganz schnell wieder verschwunden. Hab dann rumgesucht wie ich mal nach den Temperaturen schauen kann.
Kam dabei hier auf diese Postings.
Nur weiß ich nicht wie genau, wo und was ich ändern soll damit die CPU kühler wird.
Bei den screenshot habe ich nur den Edge geöffnet, HWMonitor, Speedfan und CPU-Z.
Weiter habe ich nichts laufen.

Was kann ich tun um die CPU kühler zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal im voraus 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=988923&d=1518783550&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## sgdJacksy (16. Februar 2018)

Nevi65 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag wünsch ich,
> 
> Ich hab auch das Problem zu hoher  Temperaturen.
> Den Pc habe ich seit 2 Wochen, war ein fertig zusammengebauter.
> ...



Da passt so ziemlich alles nicht. Bei 38W 100°C?!? 2V Vin?!?
Keine Ahnung wie der Screenshot entstanden ist. (nach längerem Betrieb oder kurzfristig "min temp 92°C")
Sitzt der Kühler richtig? Oder es ist noch eine Folie drauf.


----------



## Nevi65 (16. Februar 2018)

hi,

wie ich oben schrieb, beim Screenshot war nur Edge HWMonitor Speedfan und CPU-Z geöffnet.
Der PC wurde ca. 15 Minuten vor dem Screenshot angeschaltet. 
Ich glaube er sitzt richtig. Ob eine Folie drauf ist? Das glaub ich weniger, aber weiß es nicht, war ja ein FertigPC.

2V Vin, ich versteh nicht was damit gemeint ist


----------



## Amadeus1989 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit heute einen neuen PC (mit einem Kollegen zusammen gebaut).

- i7 8700K
- ASRock Z370 Pro 
- Dark Rock 3 CPU Kühler

Die Temperaturen unter Prime95 lagen bei 84-86 °C und wurden schon als orange dargestellt. Ist das normal, trotz des guten Kühlers? Siehe Anhang.

Evtl. falsche Wärmeleitpaste? Habe gesonderte genommen, die ich herumliegen hatte. Kühler nicht richtig drauf? Folie ist definitiv abgemacht worden. Oder ganz normale Peak-Temperaturen? Will nicht wissen wie heiß der wird wenn ich den irgendwann mal OC will...

VG


----------



## Performer81 (30. Mai 2018)

Prime nutzt ab 26.7 AVX, ist ganz normal das da die Temps so hoch gehn. Wie sind die denn in Games oder Cinebench?


----------



## MDJ (30. Mai 2018)

Jap, ist normal. Wieviel Spannung liegt da unter Last an? In Games sind die Temps dann aber normal.
Nimm mal Prime v26.6, das ist schon mal ne Ecke kühler.


----------



## Amadeus1989 (30. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, bin ganz neu hier und lerne noch jede Menge dazu in Sachen PCs 

Eben mal PUBG angespielt mit der GTX 1060, auf hohen Einstellungen waren die Temperaturen bei max. 67 °C CPU und 76 °C GPU.

Mit Prime v26.6 hatte ich gerade Peak 76 °C, Spannung CPU VCORE laut HWMonitor bei 1,200 V... Max. Spannung beim ersten Stresstest mit der neueren Prime95 Version bei 1,328 V und da wie gesagt max. 86 °C CPU.

Habe als Gehäuse übrigens das Sharkoon TG5 Glass, mit 3x 120mm Frontlüfter und 1x 120 mm nach hinten raus. Der CPU-Kühler ist sozusagen dazwischen, sodass der Luftstrom gerade durchgehen kann. 

Alles im grünen Bereich? Oder Kühler runter und andere Wärmeleitpaste nehmen?


----------



## Amadeus1989 (30. Mai 2018)

Und noch eine Frage: Habe ich damit der CPU irgendwas angetan oder sie geschrottet, hatte die Temperatur von 86 °C vielleicht für 30 s anliegen.. Danach ist es alles wieder auf 30-35 °C gegangen...


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

Das interessiert die CPU gar nicht, die CPU taktet entweder runter oder schaltet sich ab, falls sie zu heiß wird.  Am besten ein Prime ohne AVX verwenden um auf Stabilität zu testen, AVX benötigst du ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## Amadeus1989 (31. Mai 2018)

alles klar, danke! Werde dennoch mal sicherheitshalber den CPU Kühler abbauen, bessere Paste drunter packen und neu aufsetzen


----------

